# clubhousegolf direct



## JT77 (May 9, 2011)

Hi folks, 

Anyone use these?  are they reputable, and do the do genuine products? 

Thanks

JT


----------



## Jaymosafehands (May 9, 2011)

Used them before, delivery was a bit slow, although they said it was due to new warehouse system. All stuff was legit as far as my untrained eye was concerned.


----------



## hangover (May 10, 2011)

Never had a problem with them. I've ordered a few times from them. They always have pretty good deals deals on too


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 10, 2011)

Yep, they're fine.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (May 10, 2011)

Yes used these guys - always been good with products, prices and delivery.


----------



## stevelev (May 11, 2011)

Just be sure to read the small print, also shop round for the best price then email their sales account to get the best deal.

They are very good, really helpful just call you SIR way too much when you visit the store.


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

Bought a complete new set of irons, woods, putter and bag as I have taken up golf again. Went away on holiday hoping to enjoy lots of golf only too have the bag start too fall apart.

Not a problem I thought until I took it back too be told that it would need too be sent off and looked at, when I pointed out that this wasn't really very good customer service the staff changed too we've had your money and now you don't matter mode. I have now been told that as this was outside the statutory 28 days (hard too return faulty goods when you're away on holiday) no refund is due, I have been offered a new bag (not needed as I had to purchase one when away) or a credit note which seeing as I will not give them any more of my business is rather pointless.

The happy upshot is that already two friends who previously spent large sums will not not shop there and I will actively tell as many people as possible too avoid.

You have been warned


----------



## Val (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			Bought a complete new set of irons, woods, putter and bag as I have taken up golf again. Went away on holiday hoping to enjoy lots of golf only too have the bag start too fall apart.

Not a problem I thought until I took it back too be told that it would need too be sent off and looked at, when I pointed out that this wasn't really very good customer service the staff changed too we've had your money and now you don't matter mode. I have now been told that as this was outside the statutory 28 days (hard too return faulty goods when you're away on holiday) no refund is due, I have been offered a new bag (not needed as I had to purchase one when away) or a credit note which seeing as I will not give them any more of my business is rather pointless.

The happy upshot is that already two friends who previously spent large sums will not not shop there and I will actively tell as many people as possible too avoid.

You have been warned
		
Click to expand...

So here we have a resurrected 3 year old thread by a brand new poster who is questioning one of the best online retailers in the UK.

Suspicious?????


----------



## Keeno (Oct 14, 2014)

I have bought just abot everything from them and have always been excellent.  I have had to exchange shoes as they had sent me the wrong size and again the turn around was very quick.

Great prices and have always provided me with a great service.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			Bought a complete new set of irons, woods, putter and bag as I have taken up golf again. Went away on holiday hoping to enjoy lots of golf only too have the bag start too fall apart.

Not a problem I thought until I took it back too be told that it would need too be sent off and looked at, when I pointed out that this wasn't really very good customer service the staff changed too we've had your money and now you don't matter mode. I have now been told that as this was outside the statutory 28 days (hard too return faulty goods when you're away on holiday) no refund is due, I have been offered a new bag (not needed as I had to purchase one when away) or a credit note which seeing as I will not give them any more of my business is rather pointless.

The happy upshot is that already two friends who previously spent large sums will not not shop there and I will actively tell as many people as possible too avoid.

You have been warned
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't let that stop you from shopping with them. My Dad has just had the same issue - a Titleist bag where the umbrella holder fell apart after a couple of months. Sent it back, and he was told you can have a replacement bag or credit note after it was sent back to Titleist, which took an extra week.

Granted, he had a spare bag to use in that time.

I think they have to send it back to the manufacturer, to ensure it's not malice / mistreatment that has broken the item. Otherwise we'd all be ripping holes in our 6 month old bags to get a new one or better still to to get our money back. So I don't think getting a full refund for a product you've used for more than a month is out of order here.

We've had plenty of dealings with them, they've never disappointed. Just keep hold of the store credit, I'm sure you'll need new balls, gloves, clothes, clubs, towels, shoes, hats, grips, tees, socks, belts, baselayers or SOMETHING soon that you can get from them??

EDIT: Didn't even REALISE this thread was 3 years old! Sounds like someone has a grudge against them!!


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 14, 2014)

To be fair it may well be that HH has had a bad experience then googled the company and found this thread. If you do Google the company it does come up 3rd so wouldn't be hard to stumble upon even if it is 3 years old.


----------



## Siren (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			Not a problem I thought until I took it back too be told that it would need too be sent off and looked at, when I pointed out that this wasn't really very good customer service the staff changed too we've had your money and now you don't matter mode. I have now been told that as this was outside the statutory 28 days (hard too return faulty goods when you're away on holiday) no refund is due, I have been offered a new bag (not needed as I had to purchase one when away) or a credit note which seeing as I will not give them any more of my business is rather pointless.

The happy upshot is that already two friends who previously spent large sums will not not shop there and I will actively tell as many people as possible too avoid.

You have been warned
		
Click to expand...


They offered you a new bag or a credit note, how is that bad customer service? When I had problems with my I20/25 irons they had to be sent away. Retailers cant just take things on face value.

I dont really know what else you expected to happen.


----------



## Conman85 (Oct 14, 2014)

Great company, I use them all the time. probably my favourite out all the online golf sites, they always have cracking deals!

To the poster complaining, you were offered a new bag or a credit note, I think that's pretty good outwith your 28 days. Take the credit note and buy some new balls, simples!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

What is it with all these old threads getting dug up. One about poor customer service seems very strange as it must have been resolved one way or another by now. I've used the company in question and never had any issues


----------



## TheJezster (Oct 14, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What is it with all these old threads getting dug up. One about poor customer service seems very strange as it must have been resolved one way or another by now. I've used the company in question and never had any issues
		
Click to expand...

That's already been answered. The guy probably googled them and this thread came up. Nothing suspicious about that, it's how the internet works!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 14, 2014)

Clubhouse are top notch and I would have any hesitation recommending them.


----------



## Val (Oct 14, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			That's already been answered. The guy probably googled them and this thread came up. Nothing suspicious about that, it's how the internet works!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, he googled it, the thread came up then he decided to create a profile and slaughter them on 2 separate threads?

Very strange


----------



## moogie (Oct 14, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Clubhouse are top notch and I would have any hesitation recommending them.
		
Click to expand...


Yes
I've only ever had great service,  and super fast delivery
Happy to recommend  :thup:


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 14, 2014)

Not beyond the realms if a company has really annoyed you. I must admit I did the same with a local garage that seemed to get a load of positive comments on an Audi TT forum. I used them and got the worst service you could possibly imagine and their attitude was pathetic. As such I created a profile on a number of TT forums to give my own experience and slag them off as much as possible (from my own experience) as I felt it was justified.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 14, 2014)

Never had any problems with them, the kit I bought a couple of days before H4H this year arrived as scheduled.


----------



## matt71 (Oct 14, 2014)

if this is the same company who have a huge shop in Eccles Manchester then you are ok! never bought online with them but service in store is superb.


----------



## Happy hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

As some have suggested yes I did google and found these threads.

Didn't realise the cut and paste wasn't allowed.

The fact remains they haven't dealt with this in a very professional manner and the totally condescending manner in which I was spoken too in store was what drives this. The way they have blindly stuck to the rigid 28 policy despite the fact I was away and unable too return, it is just a very poor experience.


----------



## Siren (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy hacker said:



			As some have suggested yes I did google and found these threads.

Didn't realise the cut and paste wasn't allowed.

The fact remains they haven't dealt with this in a very professional manner and the totally condescending manner in which I was spoken too in store was what drives this. The way they have blindly stuck to the rigid 28 policy despite the fact I was away and unable too return, it is just a very poor experience.
		
Click to expand...

They offered you a new bag or a credit note..... what else do you expect ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

This a joke right ?

Clubhouse Golf are alongside Function 18 as superb online retailers 

And how can you complain when they offer a new bag or a credit note ? That again is good customer service 

What more did you expect ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2014)

Order from CHG regularly and never an issue. I fail to see your issue to be honest as you were away on holiday during the 28 day period, not CHGs fault that you were away, they don't dictate your holiday schedule.
Credit note or replacement is fair enough and good service in my opinion. 

Contrary to your view, I will continue to be an advocatd for a good retailer.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2014)

Like I said on the other thread.
Change your name to Unhappy Hacker.
That would help


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 14, 2014)

Used them many times as they do great offers on balls.  Never had any problems and I'm sure they are the one web site that use the delivery company that give you a time to the nearest hour plus you can track your delivery on a map.

So in book they are excellent from my experiences with them.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 14, 2014)

Great shop with great staff!!! It's like an Aladins cave for golfers and well worth a look in if your in the area. Just don't take your credit card!!!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 14, 2014)

Never had any problems with them. A couple of weeks ago I ordered a new driver at about 10pm on Friday and it was delivered by Sunday lunchtime.


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 14, 2014)

Always my first stop online. Quick delivery and usually best prices available.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 15, 2014)

Been warned about what? An excellent retailer offering you a credit note or exchange outside of the 28 day period. What did you expect, someone to fly out to you on holiday, personally sew your bag back together and then caddie for you for the week? I'm all for complaing about bad customer service but you've shown yourself up a bit with this one.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 15, 2014)

Never had any issues when I've purchased from them online.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2014)

The guy's a troll


----------



## toffeelover (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback on these guys :thup:

Concerns well and truly put to one side, about to spend Xmas dosh on some wedges :whoo:


----------



## matt71 (Dec 30, 2015)

On a side note if you are after some  galvin green gear and are local to the branch it is cheaper to buy  instore than online!

Got a few bargains the other day &#128077;


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 30, 2015)

toffeelover said:



			Thanks for the feedback on these guys :thup:

Concerns well and truly put to one side, about to spend Xmas dosh on some wedges :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

And I trust that you realise this is a very old thread - which, I believe, should actually give you more confidence!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2015)

matt71 said:



			On a side note if you are after some  galvin green gear and are local to the branch it is cheaper to buy  instore than online!

Got a few bargains the other day &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

GG are changing their badging/logo next year, making it a little more visible for their incursion into the U.S. market. As a result, a number of outlets may well sell stock off a little cheaper...


----------



## TheCaddie (Dec 30, 2015)

One of the best golf retailers in my opinion!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 30, 2015)

An old thread but for those with even remote doubts, I bought my hybrids, irons, wedges and my Bettinardi from CHG and the service was excellent. Even got a sleeve of balls with each order and a dozen with my irons. In fact it's just my driver and fairway that wasn't bought from them.

Just about to place a clothes order with them.


----------



## needmoreclub (Dec 30, 2015)

Always my first 'port of call' when looking on the net for golf gear. A1 guys and service.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 30, 2015)

I made a point of stopping by the store when I was in the area. Loads of stuff at decent prices. Well worth a look.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 30, 2015)

Had a delivery today from them and literally just had a text to say my new Nike bag will be delivered tomorrow. Must have had a couple of dozen orders from them now and still no problems. A visit to the Manchester store beckons I fear.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			One of the best golf retailers in my opinion!!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Ordered stuff on Christmas night in the sale and arrived today


----------



## robert.redmile (Dec 30, 2015)

I will from now on deliberately make a point of using them as often as I possibly can following this ludicrous post from the happy hacker.
the Internet is great for many reasons, one of the downsides is the way it has allowed the keyboard warrior the opportunity to damage reputable people and businesses for no good reason.
what on earth did the poster expect to happen?


----------



## Trojan615 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks happy ... Was going to use another retailer but these group looks good ... 

I've ordered new irons and a driver from them ! &#128525;&#128525;


----------

